# Title Abreviations



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Golden Retriever puppies:Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA)ACQUIRING A GOLDEN RETRIEVER: SYMBOL LEGEND FOR READING A PEDIGREE and new ones being added every day it seems!!
Have fun!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> Golden Retriever puppies:Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA)ACQUIRING A GOLDEN RETRIEVER: SYMBOL LEGEND FOR READING A PEDIGREE and new ones being added every day it seems!!
> Have fun!


Hi Robin (great name! LOL)

Thank you so much for responding so quickly! This is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There is also a particular order the titles go in after and before your dog's name- so when you get lots of titles, lmk and I will 'splain that to you!
Yes, good name- 'of bright and shining fame', lol!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

rabernet said:


> . . . As I'm new, I understand that titles behind names are performance and titles before are conformation, correct?



What you've said is true in many cases but not with respect the most important performance titles. As indicated in the table referenced in the PP, certain significant performance titles like OTCH, MACH, FC and AFC, will come before the name. CCA which could be considered a conformation title follows the name.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

TheZ's said:


> What you've said is true in many cases but not with respect the most important performance titles. As indicated in the table referenced in the PP, certain significant performance titles like OTCH, MACH, FC and AFC, will come before the name. CCA which could be considered a conformation title follows the name.


I did notice that, thank you for the confirmation!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And as a general rule, lower titles are dropped as higher titles are earned when the lower title is required to be eligible to compete at higher levels.

For instance, in obedience
CD is dropped when a CDX is earned
CDX is dropped when a UD is earned.
UD is dropped when a UDX is earned
UDX titles with numeric designations stay 
UD is dropped when an OTCh is earned

The graduate titles can all stay (previous titles not required so GN, GO would be appropriate)


One exception is the Hunt Test titles. You do not need to enter the lower classes to earn the higher classes, but a dog will carry the higher class title .

And as mentioned they are listed in a particular order so there are even more things to know LOL


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Sunrise said:


> And as a general rule, lower titles are dropped as higher titles are earned when the lower title is required to be eligible to compete at higher levels.
> 
> For instance, in obedience
> CD is dropped when a CDX is earned
> ...



LOL - I think I'll just concentrate for now on learning what they all mean! Then will turn to you fine folks for the finesse in placing them in the name! 

Thank you also for your input on the higher titles replacing the lower titles. Sort of like my work title - Buyer was replaced by Senior Buyer - so that makes sense!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Also, if they compete against other dogs and win (for instance conformation where they beat other dogs out) those go as a prefix before their registered name. If they just earn a winning score (like rally), then those go after the name.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

MACH/PACH are an exception - these are prefix titles you earn by beating the standard course time (SCT) in agility competitions. So you beat course time and not other dogs.



Christen113 said:


> Also, if they compete against other dogs and win (for instance conformation where they beat other dogs out) those go as a prefix before their registered name. If they just earn a winning score (like rally), then those go after the name.


----------

